# Emerald Coast Marine Computer Service



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a virus on my desk top, so I took it up to Tim at Emerald Coast. He fixed it in less than 24 hours, cleaned up some stuff and made me a back up for a real reasonable price.

Guess that is how Emerald Coast Marine works, Kenny Mann on boats and Tim on 'puters.

The best!


----------

